# Choosing strings for classical guitar.



## Mark Harwood

Any opinions concerning classical guitar strings? I'm interested in anything about them really, but first of all I'd like to know two things: a) Luthier brand, OK for casual playing? and b) special considerations for 3/4 size?
If you have a view, please let me know things such as: tone, noise, reliability, longevity, materials, accomplished/famous users, style they're best suited for, price, how much you've used them, and how they compare with other brands. 
Or just post an opinion! Thanks.


----------

